# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Battlefield 3: 100,000 XP+ PER GAME EXPLOIT GUIDE

## Maruu

Happy Testing  :Smile:

----------


## Ket

hah nice quote at the end. Thanks for the find.

----------


## hellbounds

wow nice find - will anyone add me to friends to do this - SBS--Werewolf

----------


## Achilles

I added you, let's do this sometime.

----------


## Maruu

add me  :Big Grin:  xmaruu

----------


## BlQ

you can do this solo. spawn with eod bot and place it -> suicide -> switch to repair tool -> shoot your eod bot and repair all day.

Nice find btw.
+4

----------


## CuT

+5 awesome find, going to do this tonight.

----------


## EcHoEs

This banable??  :Big Grin:  Dont want to risk my account

----------


## Vyre

> This banable??  Dont want to risk my account


Something that enables you to get to max level in one day, might be banable, once they fix the bug.

If you aren't ready to risk your accounts, i wonder why you're on ownedcore though.

----------


## acku

add me : summol , i want to do this too !

----------


## Maruu

fixed with last Patch

----------

